# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  τεστ αυτοεκτίμησης

## ioannis2

https://mikropragmata.lifo.gr/snax_q...timisi-sou/20/

Έλυσα το πιο πάνω τεστ, αλλά επειδή μου βγάζει ότι έχω φυσιολογική αυτοεκτίμηση αν και πιστεύω πως δεν σας το παραθέτω να το τσεκάρετε αν θέλετε λύνοντας το και με βάση τα πιστεύω και γνώσεις σας να μας πείτε τη γνώμη σας.

----------

